# GT Team Nord Technik- & Wissensthread



## Kruko (8. Oktober 2008)

So, das WP Team ist durch Manni gegründet. 

Hier nun der entsprechende Thread, wo man sich unterhalten und vor allem Technik-Empfehlungen für den Winter holen kann. Sei es die richtige Reifenwahl, GPS-Problemchen, Licht-Quellen oder auch die ein oder andere Frage rund um unsere Bikes

Viel Spaß und viele Kilometer im WP


----------



## versus (8. Oktober 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, das WP Team ist durch Manni gegründet.
> 
> Hier nun der entsprechende Thread, wo man sich unterhalten und vor allem Technik-Empfehlungen für den Winter holen kann. Sei es die richtige Reifenwahl, GPS-Problemchen, Licht-Quellen oder auch die ein oder andere Frage rund um unsere Bikes
> 
> Viel Spaß und viele Kilometer im WP




ha, erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich mach auch wieder wie im letzten jahr im norden mit
und werter herr versus fündig geworden?


----------



## Kruko (3. November 2008)

Hatte heute Urlaub. Da fällt mir nichts besseres ein als mich auf das Rad zu setzen.

Habe heute meine erste Testfahrt mit Xizang und neuer Gabel gemacht. Die SID passt auch noch mit 80 mm Federweg sehr gut zum Rahmen. Hätte ich vorher so nicht gedacht. Bei den neuen Reifen bin ich noch ein klein wenig skeptisch. Habe dem Xizang einen Satz Maxxis Advantage gegönnt


Heute ist meine Helmlampe gekommen. Mal schauen was jetzt abends noch geht.

Fazit:

Die ersten 10 Punkte sind gesammelt


----------



## Manni1599 (4. November 2008)

Ja, war gestern auch unterwegs, Nightride mit Robert zum Zollenspieker.
Bins mal wieder zu schnell angegangen, zum Schluß war ich heftigst platt.

Spaß gemacht hats aber trotzdem!


----------



## mountymaus (4. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, war gestern auch unterwegs, Nightride mit Robert zum Zollenspieker.
> Bins mal wieder zu schnell angegangen, zum Schluß war ich heftigst platt.
> 
> Spaß gemacht hats aber trotzdem!



Das ist doch das wichtigste, dass es Spaß macht oder??


----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2008)

So, Winterpokal ist durch, ich hab gewonnen!

@mountymaus: Mittendrin war der Spaß so weit weg dass ich ihm trotz guter Lampe nicht sehen konnte.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2008)

Ich hab auch meine zweiten beiden Einheiten drin. 

Bei der gestrigen Tour mittem im Wald einen Radler eingefangen, dem das Licht ausgefallen war, und das bei völliger Dunkelheit ... Aber Radfahrern hilft man ja gerne 

Jungs, schaffen wir diesen Winter endlich mal eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## Manni1599 (6. November 2008)

Eine gemeinsame Tour sollten wir auf jeden Fall anstreben.

BTW: Mir welchem Licht seid ihr unterwegs?

Ich fahre mit der Selbstbauleuchte IRC 20 oder 35 Watt mit 14,4 V und 10 AH.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2008)

Ich fahr vorne eine Sigma PowerLED Black Pro, und hinten eine Cateye irgendwas schiessmichtot )

Hab mal überlegt die PowerLED noch durch eine Karma für den Helm zu ergänzen.


----------



## Kruko (6. November 2008)

Eventuell steht bei mir morgen Abend der erste Winterpokal-Nightride an. Ich hoffe das die  L & M bis dahin ankommt. Dann habe ich meine Lupine Otto auf dem Kopf und eine L & M HID am Lenker. Nach hinten leuchtet eine rote LED. Das sollte genügen 

Im Moment gibt es bei einer großen Zweirad-Kette die Cateye triple shot im Angebot. Ist als 2.Leuchte für den Helm auch eine gute Alternative. Man muss nur die Akkus ein wenig überzeugen

Wir haben gestern hier einen Probelauf mit Lüfter gemacht und da hielt der Akku über 4 h bei voller Leistung. Gegen Ende merkte man, dass die Leistung langsam abfiel, wobei es noch immer mehr als ausreichend war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (13. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Eine gemeinsame Tour sollten wir auf jeden Fall anstreben.
> 
> BTW: Mir welchem Licht seid ihr unterwegs?
> 
> Ich fahre mit der Selbstbauleuchte IRC 20 oder 35 Watt mit 14,4 V und 10 AH.


 
Moin!

Für eine gemeinsame Tour bin ich auch zu haben.
Dieses Jahr noch oder erst im Neuen?
Ich überlege mir die Lupine Tesla oder Hope Vision 4 LED zu kaufen.
@ Gt-Heini
hast du B&M schon testen können? Bist Du zufrieden?

M.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2008)

Wie wärs mit einer gemeinsamen Tour am 29. November, isn Samstag?


----------



## Kruko (13. November 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir die Lupine Tesla oder Hope Vision 4 LED zu kaufen.
> @ Gt-Heini
> hast du B&M schon testen können? Bist Du zufrieden?
> 
> M.



Die L&M leuchtet gut. Ich bin damit soweit zufrieden. Man kann sie aber nicht mit der Lupine vergleichen. Diese Systeme sind von der Handhabung eindeutig besser. Die Tesla soll ja auch wirklich gut sein. 

Negativ ist für mich bei der L&M die Tatsache, dass bei einem Defekt des Brenners der Lampenkopf zum Hersteller bzw. Importeur eingeschickt werden muss.

Zwecks Ausfahrt: Ist soweit kein Problem. Mir würde der 13.12 aller Voraussicht passen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2008)

Die Tesla scheint echt nett zu sein. Das wird meine näxte Investition. Meine PowerLED ist auf Dauer nicht so das Wahre.

Wo könnte die Tour am 13.12. starten?

Heini, Du machst es mir nicht einfach, den 2. Platz zu behalten


----------



## Kruko (15. November 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Heini, Du machst es mir nicht einfach, den 2. Platz zu behalten



Sollte ich das. Wenn, dann musst Du Dir das verdienen


Mal schauen, was ich morgen so noch schaffen kann

Ich bzw. wir werden am 13.12. in Hamburg sein. Da sollen mal die Hamburger Jungs etwas planen. Vielleicht Sachsenwald oder so


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2008)

Ich habe morgen auch viel Zeit 

Und am 13.12. nehm ich mir selbige dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (15. November 2008)

ich werd dann am 13.12. hier ne runde in gedenken an euch drehen


----------



## TigersClaw (15. November 2008)

Drücken is nich, sieh zu das Du dabei bist 

Bei Deinem Tagespensum machste das doch mit Links per Rad )


----------



## Manni1599 (16. November 2008)

Hört sich doch gut an mit 13.12.
DA ich ja vor Ort wohne, stelle ich mich mal als Bremse zur Verfügung.

So denn!


----------



## TigersClaw (16. November 2008)

Manni, brauchst nich, ich hab das Schlusslicht immer im Gepäck. Aber lass ma den Medizinball zuhause


----------



## mountymaus (16. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an mit 13.12.
> DA ich ja vor Ort wohne, stelle ich mich mal als Bremse zur Verfügung.
> 
> So denn!



Falls ich als Fremdling eines anderen Teams auch mitfahren darf, würde ich mich als Bremse anschließen...


----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2008)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Falls ich als Fremdling eines anderen Teams auch mitfahren darf, würde ich mich als Bremse anschließen...




Klar darfst Du mitfahren. Sonst wird mir ja langweilig wenn ich ganz allein hinterherfahre.

Nein, im Ernst: Vielleicht gereicht es ja für 2 Gruppen. Dann können die etwas schnelleren Jungs und Mädels in einer Gruppe, und wir etwas gemütlicher in einer zweiten Gruppe fahren.


----------



## Muckelchen (19. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Klar darfst Du mitfahren. Sonst wird mir ja langweilig wenn ich ganz allein hinterherfahre.
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: Vielleicht gereicht es ja für 2 Gruppen. Dann können die etwas schnelleren Jungs und Mädels in einer Gruppe, und wir etwas gemütlicher in einer zweiten Gruppe fahren.


 
Ich denke wir bekommen 2 Gruppen zusammen, was ist mit den anderen Hamburgern wie z.B. Kingmoe, Korat ... und alle die ich noch vergessen habe? 
Könnte ein kleines GT-Wintertreffen werden 



chrrup150 schrieb:


> ich werd dann am 13.12. hier ne runde in gedenken an euch drehen


 
Kannst da auch bei uns mitfahren, wo Du pennen kannst weißt Du ja


----------



## Muckelchen (5. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit!
Für mich war es das erstmal in 2008 mit dem WP.
Am Dienstag bin ich auf einer Abfahrt in den HaBes gestürzt und habe mir dabei 2 Rippen gebrochen.

Ich hoffe ich kann am 13.12. die kleine Runde mit rollen. 
Alternativ würde ich mich als Streckenposten anbieten.

M.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Na denn mal gute Besserung, Muckelchen.


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung Ich hoffe, dass es bis dahin wieder so gut klappt, dass Du mitradeln kannst. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste WE. Wir werden am am 12.12. nach HH anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (5. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann wünsche ich dir erst mal alles erdenklich Gute. Auf das die Rippen wieder heilen mögen.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Stefan, von mir auch alles Gute! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!

(obwohl - wenn jetzt noch Tiger und Chris, Jörg könnte ich ja am WE Foulen- Ich könnte den WP gewinnen!!!)


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Dezember 2008)

Manni, das wird nix, ich muss am WE wieder ran. In der Woche gehts im Moment aufgrund des gut laufenden Weihnachtsgeschäftes nicht ... aber dafür steht dann ein schönes Sanction 1.0 unterm Weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Muckelchen (8. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, Stefan, von mir auch alles Gute! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine!
> 
> (obwohl - wenn jetzt noch Tiger und Chris, Jörg könnte ich ja am WE Foulen- Ich könnte den WP gewinnen!!!)


 
Ja danke an alle, es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.
Wo und wann wollen wir uns treffen am Samstag? 

@ Manni
So einfach sollst Du es ja auch nicht haben, die Tage kommt wohl meine sonst so
verpönte Rolle zum Einsatz. Wenn ich nicht auf die Straße kann, muss die Straße halt zu mir kommen


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Wo und wann wollen wir uns treffen am Samstag?



Bitte nicht vor 10 Uhr, da ich 2-3 Stunden Fahrzeit habe. Und nach Möglichkeit einen Platz, den meine Navi findet


----------



## Kruko (8. Dezember 2008)

10.00 ??

Da schlafen wir ja (fast) noch


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Dezember 2008)

Gegen später hab ich ja nix, nur gegen früher 

Sachtmal, reicht das Zaskar, oder soll ich das Sanction nehmen? Ich bring sicherheitshalber beide mit


----------



## gnss (8. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 10.00 ??
> 
> Da schlafen wir ja (fast) noch




Um 10 ist noch keiner nüchtern.


----------



## Stemmel (9. Dezember 2008)

gnss schrieb:


> Um 10 ist noch keiner nüchtern.



Na, dann wird eine Flasche MüMa wohl nicht reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder einigermaßen auf dem Damm bin. Habe mir einen schönen Magen-Darm Virus eingefangen.....:kotz:

Platz fürs Navi geb ich noch bekannt.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2008)

Gute Besserung Manni. Ich werde dann wohl mit dem Sanction anreisen, eben die erste Tour gemacht, geil


----------



## mountymaus (10. Dezember 2008)

Hey Manni,
erst mal alles Gute und komm wieder auf den Damm.
Wenn es besser geht, dann lass es uns auch ganz schnell wissen.


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2008)

Jungs, nu macht mal nen Spruch.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. Dezember 2008)

Also, liebe Freunde, ich werde definitiv keine lange Tour fahren können.
Habe immer noch stark mit meinem Virus zu kämpfen....

Ich werde maximal eine kleine Runde in der direkten Umgebung fahren können, wenn überhaupt. Sorry.

Ich wills ja nicht an mir festmachen, aber vielleicht können wir uns ja nochmal Anfang nächsten Jahres treffen.

Fürs Navi: 21039 Escheburg, Straße:Stubbenberg 

Wenn man den Stubbenberg hochfährt (aus Geesthacht kommend) über die Bedarfsampel hinweg auf der rechten Seite der Parkplatz der Mehrzweckhalle.

Wie gesagt, ich werde dann auch am Treffpunkt sein, aber nicht mitfahren.

Wer kommt denn nun alles?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd mich dann doch ausklinken, und auf die näxte Gelegenheit hoffen. Manni und Muckelchen nochma gute Besserung, und seht zu das dadd beim näxten Mal klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (12. Dezember 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich werde maximal eine kleine Runde in der direkten Umgebung fahren können, wenn überhaupt. Sorry.
> 
> Ich wills ja nicht an mir festmachen, aber vielleicht können wir uns ja nochmal Anfang nächsten Jahres treffen.


 
Ich würde kommen, aber viel mehr wird bei mir auch nicht gehen. 

Können auch gerne wieder eine Jahresabschluss Tour wie letztes Jahr machen, sonst halt im nächsten Jahr.

Gute Besserung Manni!


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ja, lasst es uns verschieben, Martin (gnss) ist auch nicht da, GT-Heini ist auch nicht in Schuss, also bringt es nichts. Lasst uns "zwischen den Jahren" neu planen.

So denn, allen versehrten/erkrankten Gute Besserung!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2008)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> Können auch gerne wieder eine Jahresabschluss Tour wie letztes Jahr machen, sonst halt im nächsten Jahr.



Meinste Du bist bis Jahresende schon wieder einsatzbereit? Ich könnte nur am 27., 28. machen wir Jahresabschlusstour der MV-Fraktion ... wie wärs wenn ihr euch uns anschliesst, Start in Warnemünde, zum Mittag dann Spanferkel satt, und dann lockere Rücktour 

29./30. muss ich sehr wahrscheinlich arbeiten.


----------



## chrrup150 (21. Dezember 2008)

ENDLICH wieder internet!!!

erstmal die letzten wochen nachgetragen.

was muss ich da lesen? 2 kranke im Team?
na ne baldige und gute besserung wünsch ich euch !


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Januar 2009)

So, habe heute auch mal meinen Tacho ( Ciclo CM 436 M) und mein Navi (Garmin Edge 205) ausgelesen und einiges Nachgetragen. Leider habe ich einige Sachen nicht mehr nachtragen können, da ich zu spät (28 Tage) dran bin. Macht aber nichts. Aber ich bin wieder näher dran.

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch gelegentlich  Touren mit mit heruntergeladener Navigation?


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe am Rad keine Navi.

Manni, wir dachten schon Du bist irgendwie verschollen


----------



## mountymaus (4. Januar 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe am Rad keine Navi.
> 
> Manni, wir dachten schon Du bist irgendwie verschollen



Was heißt wir?? Wir haben Manni am 01.01.2009 frisch und muter gesehen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Januar 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was heißt wir??



Na ich ... und ich auch ... bin bissl schizo )


----------



## chrrup150 (5. Januar 2009)

Ich war an neujahr endlich mal wieder mim rad im wald, ja sowas gibts in der näheren kölner umgebung



hab über 2 stunden gebraucht für ne strecke die ich sonst in 80 min. schaffe!!!
tja sylvester
heute wars kurierfahren fast wie durch den schlamm wüllen, hier lagen zwischen 10 und 20 cm schnee!!


----------



## Muckelchen (8. Januar 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, lasst es uns verschieben, Martin (gnss) ist auch nicht da, GT-Heini ist auch nicht in Schuss, also bringt es nichts. Lasst uns "zwischen den Jahren" neu planen.
> 
> So denn, allen versehrten/erkrankten Gute Besserung!


 
Wann wollen wir einen neuen Versuch starten? 
Dieses Wochenende? CTF in Wedel jemand von euch am Start?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meinste Du bist bis Jahresende schon wieder einsatzbereit? Ich könnte nur am 27., 28. machen wir Jahresabschlusstour der MV-Fraktion ... wie wärs wenn ihr euch uns anschliesst, Start in Warnemünde, zum Mittag dann Spanferkel satt, und dann lockere Rücktour
> 
> 29./30. muss ich sehr wahrscheinlich arbeiten.


 
Sorry habe ich überlesen. Alles wieder GuT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Februar 2009)

Jungs, wie schauts aus, schaffen wir die Tour noch?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2009)

Leute was is los? 

Interessante Punkte-Konstellation haben wir gerade, alle Punktzahlen enden auf ...3


----------



## Stemmel (6. März 2009)

Bei cchrup150 nicht mehr! Da ist es jetzt eine '5' und er führt den Winterpokal an!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jungs, wie schauts aus, schaffen wir die Tour noch?



Erinnerung


----------



## Muckelchen (6. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jungs, wie schauts aus, schaffen wir die Tour noch?





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Erinnerung



Klar!
Wann und Wo?


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2009)

Bei mir würde es am 22. (Sonntag) gehen, oder das WE danach.


----------



## Muckelchen (7. März 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei mir würde es am 22. (Sonntag) gehen, oder das WE danach.



Bei mir auch, Harburger Berge / Sachsenwald / ... ???
Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2009)

Muckelchen schrieb:


> ...Harburger Berge / Sachsenwald / ... ???



Das überlasse ich den ortskundigen Mitfahrern. Am liebsten irgendwas süd/nord-östlich von Hamburg.


----------



## chrrup150 (8. März 2009)

@stemmel
hab mir letzte woche auch den overkill gegeben. hatte irgendwie einfach lust zum bahnfahren und die ist nur unter woche auf! dafür kann ich jetzt am we zumindest keine räder mehr sehen!

obwohl hier ists grad trocken, hm....
ne ich bleib zuhause.
@ all 
mist das hamburg nicht um die ecke liegt! ich würd je gern mal mitfahren.
vg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2009)

Hey Jungs, macht mal einen schlauen Spruch zum kommenden Sonntag.


----------



## Kruko (16. März 2009)

Ich werde es nicht hinbekommen. Es stehen im März jeweils an den restlichen Wochenenden je ein Badmintonspiel an, wodurch ich ein wenig eingeschränkt bin. Ich wünsche aber viel Spaß bei der Runde


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2009)

gt-heini: Schade, aber wenn die Resonanz weiterhin so gering ist, verpasst Du eh nix


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2009)

Jungs, das schleift mal echt. Ihr solltet weniger bauen und mehr fahren 

Ich hatte trotzdem ne richtig geniale Tour, 87km feinstes Gelände auf der Mecklenburger Seenplatte, bissl über 5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, zwischendurch schön eingekehrt, und an mind. 12 Seen geradelt


----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sollte ich das. Wenn, dann musst Du Dir das verdienen



Und wer hat es sich nun verdient?


----------



## Kruko (30. März 2009)

Ich habe mir lange überlegt zu antworten

Der bessere soll gewinnen. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Ich hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass Du das nötig hast. Ich habe am Winterpokal aus Spaß an der Freude teilgenommen. Ich sehe diesen nicht als Wettbewerb. 

Um aber deine Frage zu beantworten:

*chrrup150 hat es sich verdient!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. März 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> *chrrup150 hat es sich verdient!!*



Und dafür meinen Glückwunsch, vor allem natürlich für den Spitzenplatz in der Gesamtwertung. Nicht zuletzt auch dafür, das Du uns in der Team-Wertung ganz weit nach vorne gebracht hast 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Der bessere soll gewinnen. Ich habe damit kein Problem. Ich hätte aber auch nicht gedacht, dass Du das nötig hast. Ich habe am Winterpokal aus Spaß an der Freude teilgenommen. Ich sehe diesen nicht als Wettbewerb.



Natürlich ist es ein Wettbewerb. Wenn Dich Deine Platzierung nicht interessiert, wozu machst Du dann mit? Ich habe mitgemacht um zu wissen wo ich stehe, und ich habe mir einen Platz unter den ersten 500 als Ziel gesetzt. Mein Stand im Team hat sich daraus eben ergeben. Ob ich es nötig habe? Natürlich, denn ich möchte besser werden 

Sofern ich es diesmal zum Treffen schaffe, trinken wir darauf ein schönes norddeutsches Bierchen


----------



## chrrup150 (1. April 2009)

DANKE, DANKE

das doofe ist nur das jetzt wo der wp vorbei das schöne wetter rauskommt!
naja egal.
mann sollte den pokal nur nicht zu ernst nehmen. weil es für mich ja z.b. ein leichtes ist, vorne dabei zu sein.
und ich denke nicht das mann daurch einen reprensäntativen vergleich hat, wie fit mann ist. ne rtf oder ein jedermannrennen wär da meiner meinung nach besser.

@Tigersclaw 
hab ich doch gern gemacht
ihr seit dieses mal aber auch viel mehr gefahren als letztes jahr. jaja ich war ein wenig faul!


----------

